# New Grunt Calls



## ghost1066 (Sep 6, 2013)

It is that time of year so I had to get busy making some grunt calls. Here are a few I just got done.






Canarywood





Yucatan Rosewood





Dalmata


----------



## RW Mackey (Sep 6, 2013)

Good job, like that Rosewood.

Roy


----------

